# Old School Pigeon Transportaion Box



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Cool, where did you get that?


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That is a neat find.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Heavy I'd imagine,but one nice box.Probably some stories behind that one.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Dang that thing is sweet. even got the end cubbies for food and water. That is brilliantly crafted.Its so cooool Now that's how you show up on race night,hahaha


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

We need the story of where and how you found that very cool box! Are you selling it?


----------



## derek (Nov 24, 2009)

nice find.... are u goona sale it ...


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing pics, they look great, although heavy.


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

The show box came from an old time pigeon racer Richard Hersey out of Campbell, Ca. Richard passed away last year, and a friend of mine Mike Belus was contracted to remove the loft, and do some home repair so the house can be sold. Mike came across the show box, and a few other things, and brought them home. When Mike showed me the box I took some pictures to share with everyone here. Mike wants to restore the show box, and hang on to it.

Six months ago I was fortunate to receive some of Richard Hersey's racing pigeons which are now breeding some of my YB race team.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Cool box. Great for those long trips.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

So did u guys get rid of the loft or just keep it?


----------



## tiretrx (Feb 23, 2013)

That is beautiful.


----------

